# So I was running out of groceries



## boyago (Feb 19, 2015)

Mid terms and life kept me busy and I didn't get to the grocery store.  Wound up raiding the soap supplies for the canned condensed goats milk.  I have to tell you I made some seriously delicious french toast using chunks of sourdough and condensed goats milk in place of regular milk.  Also discovered that the cond. GM is awesome in coffee.
However neem oil vinaigrette, not so tasty (just kidding about that one).


----------



## Nevada (Feb 19, 2015)

if you start making popcorn with Lard, then we'll need to talk


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 20, 2015)

I raided my coconut oil for granola bars this week, and I've caught hubby hitting up my olive oil, and lard for frijoles. That's ok, I steal his beer sometimes :evil:


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 20, 2015)

I've experimented culinarily with GM powder too, and while I wasn't crazy about the taste of goat in my cereal I did appreciate having an option above water.  And lard for popcorn -- maybe not -- but it's the best for frijoles!  Coconut oil for popcorn -- absolutely!  And avocado oil for stir frying vegetables. 

Truth is I stopped buying cooking oils a long time ago -- I have the best I can get right there in my soap boxes!


----------



## Ruthie (Feb 20, 2015)

Hubby has taken over some of my coconut oil, too.  I usually buy it online but ran out so purchased at the grocery.  Now he's telling me how good it is.  I think he's won over.  

The goat's milk I buy is used for both consumption and soaping.  But it is not the powder.  It is straight from the goat.


----------



## Susie (Feb 20, 2015)

Maybe not popcorn with lard, but it makes some awesome gravy and pie crusts.  It has sort of been sneaking into a lot of dishes lately that no one in my family knows about.  I did, however, add it to the recipe books I am making for the kids.  

I learned the value of writing down those family recipes when a friend of the family died and no one knew how to make her dishes.  I then sat at the elbow of my grandmother and father and measured everything they put into the food.  I am now the go-to person when someone wants to make those family favorites.


----------



## Bayougirl (Feb 20, 2015)

Try frying the french toast off in virgin coconut oil, yum!


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 20, 2015)

Nevada said:


> if you start making popcorn with Lard, then we'll need to talk



However, popcorn popped in coconut oil is quite scrumptious!


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 20, 2015)

I confess that I sometimes use my beef tallow for stir-frying, and my coconut milk powder for smoothies and desserts. Shhhh! 





Susie said:


> I did, however, add it to the recipe books I am making for the kids.
> 
> I learned the value of writing down those family recipes when a friend of the family died and no one knew how to make her dishes. I then sat at the elbow of my grandmother and father and measured everything they put into the food. I am now the go-to person when someone wants to make those family favorites.


 

I'm so glad to see someone out there doing the same thing as me (putting together a family cookbook for posterity)! :grin: Unfortunately, my grandparents passed away before I was able to glean as much as I wanted to from them, but I have a good start (at least some of the top-3 most favorites of theirs), plus, I have an ever-growing list of my own.... and I'm forever nagging my other family members to join in and contribute. Hopefully, by next Christmas we'll have something substantial to give as gifts, and put together in such a way that it can be forever added to.

IrishLass


----------



## ariella42 (Feb 20, 2015)

Please don't judge GM from anything store bought. Fresh goat milk tastes very similar to cow's milk except somewhat sweeter and creamier (especially the milk from our mini Nubian). 

I did use some of my tallow to saute some veggies recently. It was quite delicious


----------



## Dahila (Feb 20, 2015)

Susie said:


> Maybe not popcorn with lard, but it makes some awesome gravy and pie crusts. It has sort of been sneaking into a lot of dishes lately that no one in my family knows about. I did, however, add it to the recipe books I am making for the kids.
> 
> I learned the value of writing down those family recipes when a friend of the family died and no one knew how to make her dishes. I then sat at the elbow of my grandmother and father and measured everything they put into the food. I am now the go-to person when someone wants to make those family favorites.


 Oh lard is awesome in shortbread.  My children ask me for ever to make a cookbook for them........ I never have time.  It is good you making one Susie:clap:


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 21, 2015)

I am loving this thread and admit I raided my coconut oil for my son's diaper rash this week and tonight I used it to remove my eye makeup.

I poured some in different containers for each purpose of course.


----------

